# Should yeast be at room temperature beroe rehydrating?



## arcticsid (Feb 3, 2009)

I have my sachets of yeast in the fridge. Before rehydrating it, is there any reason to let the sachet warm up a bit befor adding it to the water?
I'm assuming not, but was curious.
Troy


----------



## Wade E (Feb 3, 2009)

No need but if just sprinkling on your must then it is a good idea to take it out a little earlier and acclimate to room temp.


----------



## cpfan (Feb 3, 2009)

I like to take the yeast out the day before. I don't know if it's really necessary.

Steve


----------



## Wine4Me (Feb 3, 2009)

Arcticsid
Good Question!! 
Wondering now.. what would happens if you put cold yeast in??


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 3, 2009)

*someone has to wonder*

I was just curious if it would "activate differently", I never had more than one pack on hand at any given time so never thought about it before.
Troy


----------



## Manimal (Feb 3, 2009)

Considering that yeast can survive freezing temperatures without being killed and also that the little yeasties aren't going to stay cold very long once you add them to the warm rehydrating liquid, I don't see how their temperature could possibly have any effect on how well they activate.


----------



## Luc (Feb 4, 2009)

I always make a yeast starter from apple juice, some sugar and
a bit of nutrients.

http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2007/08/gist-starter-yeast-starter.html

When having mixed the ingredients I sprinkle the yeast on top
of it directly from the fridge.
Never have a problem with it.

Luc


----------



## jbullard1 (Feb 4, 2009)

No problems down here.
Straight from the fridge and into a starter


----------

